#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

## damquangquy

Some handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas
list:

*
Handbook_of_Chemical_Engineering_Calculations_3E.r ar Handbook

HANDBOOK_OF_POLYPROPY1ENE_AND_POLYPROPYLENE_COMPOS ITES_2E.rar Handbook

Perry_s_Chemical_Engineer_Handbook__CD_Room.rar Handbook

Perry_s_Chemical_Engineer_Handbook_-__8E_-_2007.rar Handbook

Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties.rar Handbook

Handbook_of_Petroleum_Processing.pdf Handbook

Handbook_of_Petroleum_Processing.rar Handbook

Handbook_of_Industrial_Chemistry_-_Organic_Chemicals.zip Handbook

Refining_Processes_Handbook.rar Handbook

Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Gas_Natural_E2. rar Handbook

handbook_of_petroleum_and_natural_gas.rar Handbook

Handbook_of_Petroleum_Analysis.rar Handbook

Fluid_Catalytic_*****ing_Handbook.pdf Handbook

Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.pdf Handbook

Petroleum_Products_Handbook.pdf Handbook

Heavy_oil_processing_handbook.pdf Handbook

Handbook_of_Petroleum_Product_Analysis.rar Handbook

Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook_2E.pdf Handbook



handbook_of_MTBE_and_other_gasoline_oxygenates.rar Handbook

Chemical_Properties_Handbook.rar Handbook

Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Natural_Gas_Eng ineering__2_vol
s._.rar Handbook

CHEMICAL_AND_PROCESS_DESIGN_HANDBOOK.rar
*

Download:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

be Continous......See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## backspace

Thank You

----------


## damquangquy

New update:

*
Handbook_of_Hazardous_Chemical_Properties__2000_.p  df

Handbook_of_Environmental_Degradation_of_Materials  __2005_.pdf

Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment__2000_.p  df

Handbook_of_Chemical_Industry_Labeling__1984_.pdf

Handbook_of_Chemical_and_Environmental_Engineering  _Calculations__2002_.pdf

Handbook_Of__lay_Science__vol_1_.pdf

Handbook_for_Estimating_Physicochemical_Properties  _of_Organic_Compounds__1999_.pdf	

Dean_s_Analytical_Chemistry_Handbook_2d_ed_-_Pradyot_Patnaik.pdf

CRC_HANDBOOK_of_tables_for_ORGANIC_COMPOUND_IDENTI  FICATION_3rd_Ed_-_ZVI_RAPPOPORT.pdf

CRC_Handbook_of_Chemistry_and_Physics__86th_Editio  n_.pdf

CRC_Handbook_of_Chemistry_and_Physics_85th_ed_-_David_R._Lide.pdf

CRC_Handbook_of_Basic_Tables_for_Chemical_Analysis  __Second_Edition.rar

Column_Handbook_For_Size_Esclusion_Chromatography_-_Chi-san_Wu.djvu

Chromatography_Handbook_Of_Hplc_-_Elena_Katz.djvu

Chemistry_-_Fundamentals_Handbook.pdf

Air_Pollution_Prevention_Control_Handbook.pdf
*

Old link

----------


## damquangquy

and new

* Handbook_of_Pediatric_Strabismus_and_Amblyopia.pdf 

 Drug_Information_A_Guide_for_Pharmacists.zip 

 NATURAL_GAS_ENGINEERING_HANDBOOK.rar 

 Hazardous_Waste_Handbook_3E.pdf   

 Hazardous_Gases_and_Fumes_-_A_Safety_Handbook__1997_.pdf 

 Hazardous_Chemicals_Handbook__1994_.pdf 

 Handbooks_of_Solvents.pdf  

 Heat_Transfer_Handbook.pdf 

 Lange_s_Handbook_of_Chemistry__15th_Edition___pdf_  .rar

 Lange_s_Handbook_of_Chemistry__15th_Edition_.pdf 

 Interior_Design_Handbook_of_Professiona_Practice.r  ar 

 Industrial_Waste_Treatment_Handbook.pdf  

 Industrial_Solvents_Handbook__5th_Edition_.pdf 

 Light_Measurement_Handbook.pdf 

 Wastewater_Treatment_Technologies_Handbook.pdf 

 Valve_Selection_Handbook_4E.pdf 

 THE_INTERNATIONAL_CRUDE_OIL_MARKET_HANDBOOK__2006.  pdf 

 The_CRC_Handbook_of_Thermal_Engineering.pdf 

 The_CRC_Handbook_of_Solid_State_Electrochemistry_-_P.J._Gellings.pdf

 The_Cambridge_Handbook_of_Physics_Formulas.pdf

 Reservoir_Engineering_Handbook_2E.pdf 

 Reservoir_Engineering_Handbook__2nd_Edition_.pdf 

 Process_Engineering_Equipment_Handbook.rar

 Pipeline_Rules_of_Thumb_Handbook_5E.pdf 

 Perry_s_Chemical_Engineers__Handbook__Seventh_Edit  ion_.pdf 

Handbook_of_Ultraviolet_and_Visible_Absorption_Spe  ctra_of_Organic_Compounds__1967_.pdf   

 Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME4.pdf   

 Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME3.pdf   

 Handbook_Of_Thermal_Analysis_Of_Construction_Mater  ials_-_V.S._Ramachandran.pdf  

 Handbook_of_Storage_Tank_Systems.rar   

 Handbook_of_Solvents__2001_.pdf  

 Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME1.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Thermodynamic_Diagrams_VOLUME2.pdf  

 BRETHERICK_Handbook_Reactive_Chemical_Hazards_6E_V  OLUME1.pdf   

 BRETHERICK_Handbook_Reactive_Chemical_Hazards_6E_V  OLUME2.pdf   

 Handbook_of_Size_Exclusion_Chromatography_-_Chi-san_Wu.pdf  

 Handbook_of_Residue_Analytical_Methods_for_Agroche  micals_VOLUME_1_2_-_Philip_W_Lee.pdf  

 Handbook_of_Preparative_Inorganic_Chemistry_Vol_2_  2d_ed_-_George_Brauer.pdf  

 Handbook_of_Preparative_Inorganic_Chemistry_Vol_1_  2d_ed_-_George_Brauer.pdf   

 HANDBOOK_OF_ORGANOPALLADIUM_CHEMISTRY_FOR_ORGANIC_  SYNTHESIS_Volume_2_-_Ei-ichi_Negishi.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Organic_Solvent_Properties__1996_.pdf  

 Handbook_Of_Instrumental_Techniques_For_Analytical  _CHemistry_-_Fran_A.Settle.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Inorganic_Chemicals__2003_.pdf

 Handbook_of_Industrial_Chemistry_-_Organic_Chemicals__2005_.pdf 

 Handbook_Of_Hygiene_Control_In_TheFood_Industry.ra  r 

 Handbook_of_Hydroxybenzophenones__2000_.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Hydroxyacetophenones__1997_.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Heterogeneous_Catalytic_Hydrogenation_  for_Organic_Synthesis__2001_2.pdf 

 Handbook_of_Heterogeneous_Catalytic_Hydrogenation_  for_Organic_Synthesis__2001_.pdf 
*

*Download old link*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*
Use key Ctrl+F to find ebooks you want*

be continuos
*
check link everyday*

----------


## sathish_che

Thank You

----------


## deepak

hi plz sent this book.i search this book for long long time.so plz do favour for me.	

A Working Guide to Process Equipment

by Norman P Lieberman

----------


## deepak

hi these books r beautiful.thanks a lot

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## molcito

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank ypu

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank You

----------


## ethanhan

thank you

----------


## prasetyohse

thanks bro

See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## jayaprakashv2000

Hi 
I want to download some books
can u helpme

jp

----------


## osunkoyaolusola

Hello sir,

Is there any one the ebook on Process Control and dynamics or link

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot. api stds 620,610 are not found.plz re-upload

----------


## babyface

very much appreciated........thanks

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thanks

----------


## alag7g

> Some handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas
> list:
> 
> *
> Handbook_of_Chemical_Engineering_Calculations_3E.r ar Handbook
> 
> HANDBOOK_OF_POLYPROPY1ENE_AND_POLYPROPYLENE_COMPOS ITES_2E.rar Handbook
> 
> Perry_s_Chemical_Engineer_Handbook__CD_Room.rar Handbook
> ...




Hello there,

I am looking for "refining process" hand book. but, after logging in, these links are not working. Appreciate yr help in this regard.
Thanx
Alag7G

----------


## danthesh

Hai
Thank you very much





> Some handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas
> list:
> 
> *
> Handbook_of_Chemical_Engineering_Calculations_3E.r ar Handbook
> 
> HANDBOOK_OF_POLYPROPY1ENE_AND_POLYPROPYLENE_COMPOS ITES_2E.rar Handbook
> 
> Perry_s_Chemical_Engineer_Handbook__CD_Room.rar Handbook
> ...

----------


## sureshg

Thanks

----------


## danthesh

thanks a lot

----------


## aether

thank you

----------


## hyuda

Thanks you bro

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thank you friend

See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## aether

thank you

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thanks a lot

----------


## gsp32

thanks

----------


## Pericle

hello, can you please update the link for dld this stuff? i think that the link isnt good.
Thanks

Best Regards

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

----------


## SammyRod

Very Good Books.

Thank you

----------


## hipermat

thank u...god bless u all

----------


## anwarahmad

Anyone, please upload again since there is an error saying links no found.

----------


## amirmech

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## omarax

hello all
please if some one can help me
i need urgenty a book and i cant find it

the book is :
Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Chemical Plants, Vol.1,
Equipment Design Handbook for Refineries and Chemical Plants, Vol.2.

Author: Evans, F. L.:

thanks in advance

----------


## erp

> Thank You



Great Books. Thanks a lot.

----------


## baoson_h5

Thank you. I see the book verry good.

See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## asadrasool

if anyone has the ABOVEGROUND STORAGE TANK BY PHILIP MYERS 
please upload it

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you

----------


## niconeuquen

_Thank You_

----------


## faridmohdnor

hello everybody.

here i had 1 topic about copper sulphate. Can who explain what is copper sulphate test? what it is look like? 
what just i know is copper sulphate is to verify stainless steel overlay are 100% removed. 
what is other method to be use to verify that ss overlay have 100% remove?

Thank you

----------


## nemesis

thanks

----------


## brahmhos

all links are dead can you re up pls

----------


## manab

links r dead ........reload the books

----------


## orel108

all links are dead can you re up pls

----------


## manab

hey links are dead .....pls re up...its kinda urgent

----------


## jcuesta

The link is dead. Please re upload
Thank you

----------


## lawal

i am having promblem downloading these books and pls i need encyclopedia of chemical technology by k.omthar

----------


## khizarhayat119

hey can anyone tell me about how to design multicomponent distillation in Hysys

See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## mkhurram79

thank you very much

----------


## sessom

link is not active anymore.. can someone please send me the links? 
mosses@qatar.net.qa
thank you..

----------


## cowboy_from_earth

the link is broken

----------


## rogerpars

Someone can repost?

----------


## montyt

Thankls

----------


## mkhurram79

tooo thanks

----------


## lviv

links were died.Can any one upload again.Thanks

----------


## rok

Can any one upload again.Thanks

----------


## inconel

Please upload the books again.....

Thanks and Regards

----------


## mgramalingam

Sir,

Please give it in any other link.I can not download from the site given by you.All are valuable books.
Yours,
MG Ramalingam

----------


## akiller

please upload the books again.. the link is not working...  :Frown:

----------


## ABHAKTI

hi



if anyone has the ABOVEGROUND STORAGE TANK BY PHILIP MYERS 
please upload it 


abhakti28@gmail.comSee More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## EHGebesy

The rapid link is no, longer work, plz upload this package again

----------


## clutch

Links are not working anymore... re-post? 

Merci!

----------


## Bobby Parv

Link are not working, please re-post.

Thanks

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear

the link has been expired.

Please send the other link.

Thanks

----------


## j_r_m_c

yes please put the link again

----------


## lihesong

thank you

----------


## maiatosti

muchas gracias!!

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please could you upload these books, this link is dead...

----------


## mehfuzansari1

NIce Collections Thanks for uploading.....!

----------


## sweet.shayar

hey link is no more valid ?

----------


## Sylvanio

Yeah can someone upload it again plz?

----------


## mervinl

Thanks

See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## ezzo mohamed

Thank you

----------


## soner_001

please check link.cant download it.

----------


## jamal20

"*Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook*"
Robert H. Perry, Donald W. Green, Don Green
McGraw-Hill Professional
ISBN 0071346384 | seventh edition | PDF | 30 Mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

"*Industrial Solvents Handbook, Fifth Edition*"
Ernest W. Flick
English |  ISBN: 0815514131 | 994 pages | PDF | 40 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masboy

please refresh the links with the books, thanks

----------


## migueltm

can you upload again because the links are dead

----------


## dipankarphukan79

Thanks Guys for the wondefull collection

----------


## Paks

> Thanks Guys for the wondefull collection



I don't get it, how you can say your thank you when the links are all dead tsk  !

So to those who still have the books, please share again guys  :Big Grin: . Thank you

----------


## Manfenix

Repair links, please.
Thanks.

----------


## Manfenix

Repair links, please.
Thanks.

----------


## Jessie Rose

We welcome you to the 3rd World Congress on Petrochemistry and Chemical ENgineering which is going to be held during November 30-December 02, 2015 at Atlanta, USA.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Contact us at : petrochemistry@omicsgroup.us, petrochemistry@conferenceseries.net

----------


## fine108

Repair links, please.
Thanks.

----------


## fine108

Repair links, please.


Thanks.See More: Ebook Collections : Handbook for Petrochemical , Oil & Gas

----------


## hbili

Need a book 
Petroleum Refining: Refinery Operation and Management Vol 5 
by Jean-Pierre Favennec (Editor)
Thank you

----------


## ChewY

bump 

rapidshare seems to be shutdown  :Frown: 

any chance someone can reupload those books?

----------


## vishaladawadkar

Links are not working

----------

